# Is side slipping an essential advanced skill?



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

There's no question. In every riders progression they're going to find them in a situation they aren't prepared or skilled enough for, often near a chute, cliff edge, steep rocky terrain, etc. There's tons of times hiking out isn't an option and neither really is falling. Side slip down while avoiding rocks is the only option.

Heck there's days still after 15+ years of riding where my legs are done or I am just out of it and I dont realize it until it's too late and then it's just get me down so I can get back to the car or in more comfortable territory.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's a "skill"  It's a backup when in tricky shitty situation to get to a safer spot safely.

Heelside is safer in steeps. You just have more control IF you'd slip. However, on steep icy, I sometimes feel more in control toeside as I can edge more precisely with toes


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

When you find yourself on concrete-like ice, yes!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

If you want to join ski patrol ... then yes!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes. It's one of the most essential skills because from side slipping you progress to skidded turns. Hell I literally do a high speed side slip run on every board I test to see how chattery it's going to be and get the non advanced rider perspective.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Ryan Knapton thinks so:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

neni said:


> I'm not sure if it's a "skill"  It's a backup when in tricky shitty situation to get to a safer spot safely.
> 
> Heelside is safer in steeps. You just have more control IF you'd slip. However, on steep icy, I sometimes feel more in control toeside as I can edge more precisely with toes



I find toeside safer on steeps especially when I've got an ice axe for self arrest.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well I don't think its an advanced skill, but essential in controlling speed in narrow/steep/exposed terrain. Toeside gives you an ability to stop and rest in icy steeps, you can access your backpack, take off your board and self arrest easier. I usually tell people to stay toeside if they're not sure they can manage the turns, so they don't get "stuck" heelside.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

When I was learning, I skipped the whole falling leaf part. Honestly, once you get the basics down, side slipping becomes natural.


----------



## bornfromice (Nov 24, 2018)

I think its an essential beginner skill that advanced riders still have to use from time to time.


----------



## splashover (Mar 10, 2016)

Last year, Whitewater. Super tight trees that you needed to sideslip just get through. The terrain then opened up for some of the best powder trees I've ever ridden. Sideslipping isn't just for newbies.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

splashover said:


> Last year, Whitewater. Super tight trees that you needed to sideslip just get through. The terrain then opened up for some of the best powder trees I've ever ridden. Sideslipping isn't just for newbies.


You're riding a super short fatty? :wink:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I would call it essential, but not advanced. It's one of the first things you learn, so not really "advanced" IMO


----------

